# This Guy Definitely Has More CPUs Than You Do



## topgear (Jul 31, 2010)

At Tom's Hardware, we get a lot of CPUs, but we don't have nearly as many CPUs as this guy.

*media.bestofmicro.com/R/J/256303/original/150.jpg


We're not sure who he is, other than one of the biggest fans of CPU history in the world.

He revealed his collection on a Russian forum, posting pictures with a message "here is my modest collection." There are many CPUs in his possession that we've never even seen before.

*media.bestofmicro.com/R/K/256304/original/228.jpg

*media.bestofmicro.com/R/M/256306/original/320.jpg

*media.bestofmicro.com/R/L/256305/original/image_4c4dd4fd09e2c.jpg

*Here's the current collection:*



> Intel
> 
> 4004
> 
> ...



Source

Phew ! this is the longest post I've ever made ( actually copy-pasted ) 

There should be separate museum for this guy's invaluable collection of cpus - what do you think ?


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW superb collection

and @ topgear thanks for sharing this


----------



## chavo (Jul 31, 2010)

holy f**k dammmm


----------



## Ecko (Jul 31, 2010)

wtffffffffffffffffffffff ....!!!!


----------



## niceboy (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice collection. Would be better if we are given with name of the person.


----------



## knight17 (Jul 31, 2010)

This is all over the web now.


----------



## ico (Jul 31, 2010)

lol instant hero


----------



## azzu (Jul 31, 2010)

Excellent Post i must say First "top gear"
And Jaw drop at those proccys Collections


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks guys - it's always a pleasure to post threads like this


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 1, 2010)

wow~ this is awesome !! Hez a Proccy-Freak !


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 1, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> wow~ this is awesome !! Hez a Proccy-Freak !






Indeed he is.


----------



## dark_king (Aug 1, 2010)

dude realy thanks for this post .... now he is one of my HEROS


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 1, 2010)

Variety may be , Quantity i think NOT. 
    He he ha  passion to die for !!!! Love these kind of people.Else what is there to live for if not to die for.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Aug 2, 2010)

Tell him i am ready to pay 20k for all of them.. hahaha
Great collection!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2010)

He has a really good vintage collection but I'm wondering why he has not collected new cpus like c2d e5-8 series, some quads 6,8 and 9 series and core series cpus from intel and those Athlon 5xxx, 6xxx seies, Phenom I and II, Athlon II series cpus - I know collecting this cpus are very tedious and job and requires a lot of money for that.

That's why I'm talking about a museum -If he has not those cpus in collection manufacturer should contribute those to him to create a invaluable collection for all time


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2010)

I see joker smiley in the last pic


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 2, 2010)

ummm i missed that smiley!!!

BTW I do not think all these processors are new...if they are, he'd spent a fortune on those...I mean there is a huge chance that all these processors were picked from a _kabadiwala_ who collects e-waste and sells them for recycling.


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2010)

^^ that's a nice point and that may be the cause why he has no new cpu in his collection.

But nonetheless the effort he has taken to put those cpus together is commendable.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2010)

marvelous collection....how much he has spent to collect dat???
did he got all those from scrap shop....
i think they r all dead cpus....
they r priceless & precious collection...


----------



## vickyadvani (Aug 17, 2010)

wtfffffffffff.. what is this guy upto ...has he heard abt global warming yet?


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2010)

what global warming has anything to do with his collection ???


----------

